
Keras, Tensorflow neural nets can run faster - GMarton
Hi. Would anybody be interested in running a Keras&#x2F;Tensorflow net 2-5x faster, with less CPU &#x2F; GPU budget? I&#x27;ve created a C++ solution for my 200+ layer network, which beats the &quot;standard&quot; python inference by far and thinking about making it available for others. I know there are TensorRT and LibTorch, but I think they are a nightmare to use. I&#x27;m fishing for early feedback for this project. Contact: marton@cozytap.com
======
psv1
Hi, I have a couple of suggestions:

\- add "Show HN" to the title of your post

\- make sure that you're actually sharing something instead of just
advertising

I'm interested in faster deep learning. There is no way that I would message
you, ask to see your code, go through it and then give you feedback. On the
other hand, if you link to a repository, I'm sure that many people on HN will
be happy to give you feedback.

------
GMarton
Thanks for the suggestions! What's in my mind as a start is rather a service
kind of thing: developers could send their neural nets to me and I'd create an
exe or dll so that they can run the nets faster and with less CPU than with
python. And if this can create enough value for some users, only then build a
startup on it.

------
p1esk
If you developed some awesome CUDA kernels which beat latest CuDNN equivalents
for _different /multiple_ networks and tensor shapes, then please link to
comprehensive benchmarks.

Otherwise I doubt anyone would be interested.

